# Rancilio Silvia pump



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone got a link to replacement pumps for the Silvia, I think mine is beginning fade away. I have had to coarsen the grind recently and the the backflush seems to have lost its whoosh.

I intend to fit it myself as it should b e straightforward.

Cheers

Don


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ulka-vibratory-pump/p181#tdesc_9

(best ask them first, to be sure)


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

That is nearly the right one, I need the EP5, that is the EX5.

Not to worry though, I have found them at an uninflated price here - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Replacement-ULKA-Type-EP5-Vibratory-Pump-New-/230720891171?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item35b8096923


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Ulka EP5 pump purchased for £12.98 delivered from the seller in the above post. I stripped the Silvia down to check the procedure which will be a breeze. 9 screws to undo and a pair of spanners to deal with the pump hose fittings. The original pump is just shy of three years old so happy with the longevity, I had reckoned on 2 years between replacements.


----------



## Aerotec (Aug 6, 2010)

Is this really an item that needs replaced every two to three years? I am trying to resolve poor shots from my 2003 Silvia and have tried a descale, new Rocky Grinder Burrs but I still fail to get a good crema and the coffee is bitter.

It seems to pump ok but I was wondering if the pumps ability was maybe diminishing so for £13 I am happy to try a new pump.


----------



## Aerotec (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi again, the prices on eBay for genuine ULKA pumps have gone up to around the £22 price. I ended up buying an EX5 from Charles Hyde & Son for £20.36 inc shipping.

When I dismantled my Silvia it had the EP5 fitted but turns out the only difference between the EP5 and EX5 is plastic v brass outlet assembly. It still swapped in to my machine just fine. I have just had a coffee from it and it is much improved. There was a good head of crema when extracting the shot and the coffee is less bitter and more of a sharp coffee taste. Having done some further research I see I could have stripped down the pump and cleaned it up but as it is a 9 year old pump I am happy to spend £20 to swap it out.

I have taken pics of the procedure and will upload them somewhere when I get a chance.


----------



## Aerotec (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is the guide I made on replacing the pump in the Silvia.

http://aerotec73.wordpress.com/2012/11/08/rancilio-silvia-ulka-pump-ex5ep5-replacement-procedure/


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Re. Price Increases: All espresso m/c parts manufactured in Italy, Spain, etc are scooting up in price regularly......


----------

